
How can I find other me? - karan_dev
How can I find the who have similar behavior as I have? Like the way, we act in a given situation or in terms of views on a particular topic.
======
Clyde81
a little generic... anyway you could try expose your point of view on forum or
communities you are interested into, the more you expose your point of view
the more you will have a chance to find what you are searching

